# Anyone near West Palm Beach, Florida?



## sweetlady9783 (May 15, 2011)

_Hey everyone... I am intersted in maybe starting a support group in West Palm. I have looked all over to find an established one, but no luck. Anyone close by interested in perhaps meeting up? I'm not sure how this works, but would love to try and meet new people. Maybe get to know some people onhere then see what happens? Anyway, I better just post this before I start rambling, lol. _


----------



## Kaylamm (May 8, 2012)

I live in boynton beach


----------

